# 1995 maxima limp mode



## dms55444 (Jul 30, 2013)

The car is in limp mode. Replaced the mass air flow sensor and reset the ecu by disconnecting the battery as well as running through the reset sequence with the accelerator etc. Really don't have funds to go to a garage. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What is/are the stored code(s)?


----------



## dms55444 (Jul 30, 2013)

There aren't any codes


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's in limp mode, there should be stored codes. I wonder if you might have a bad ECM?


----------



## dms55444 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok found out why there were not codes the check engine light blew out between turning it on and getting under the steering wheel to flash the codes. Codes are 12 mass air flow ans 41 intake sensor. I replaced the mass air flow sensor with one from the local parts yard. And the wires were pulled out of the adapter by the previous hack owners. I still have the same problem and the same codes


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, if you are using salvage yard parts, there's no telling if the one you got is any good. You can perform the component test for the MAS listed in the Nissan service manual for your car, but in my experience, those MAS tests aren't always foolproof. The first thing you need is to get a copy of the service manual if you don't have one already. You can download them from various sites. I know NICO's site and NissanHelp.com have service manuals for downloading. You can also get one at the link at the bottom of this post, but you have to e-mail them for a password. In the service manual there will be diagnostic procedures for each of those codes which you can follow to isolate the problem. It's entirely possible that you are dealing with a harness issue, especially since both of those items are in the same general area. Also, there have been problems with breaks in the EGI harness in the area between the firewall on the passenger side and where the EGI harness meets the front of the engine. You will also need a multimeter to do circuit checks. When dealing with two or more codes, I always deal with the easiest one to test, first. This way, if the problem is the same for each of the codes (ie wires shorted together), fixing one may lead to fixing the other. In your case, I would start with the intake air temp sensor, because this is a much easier circuit than the MAS circuit.

http://www.aubreyandcharles.com/ServiceManuals/


----------



## dms55444 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help. Part of the problem is the hack that fixed it after it was hit in the left front. Which we found on carfax. Its amazing shoddy work is done at shops just to get insurance money. I have a busy weekend!


----------

